# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Shirtless Friday?  How did I miss this?

## Guest

www.theberry.com does

*Shirtless friday (30 photos)*Wow...I used to hate baseball...



^^Thinking he might be pitching for the other team, tho  <=get it?  Pitching for the other team?  LOLOLOLOLOL

This one has nice hair



I like men with nice hair, don't you @Trinnity?

Wait, here's one for @Trinnity...see the cute birdie?




And one for @Calypso Jones




Hahahah, just kidding...

Oooooh, more nice hair

----------


## The XL

I still have better hair.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I still have better hair.


'Sup, XL.

----------


## garyo

I still have hair.

----------

The XL (03-02-2013)

----------


## The XL

*Best Hair: The XL*

Runner Up: Garyo

----------

garyo (03-02-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

yes.  but can you guys find your keys?

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

And rina. That is not code for a big lanyard.


although it could be.

----------


## Guest

> And rina. That is not code for a big lanyard.
> 
> 
> although it could be.


LOVING IT!

----------


## The XL

Easy to be lean when you weight under 170 lbs.

----------


## Guest

> Easy to be lean when you weight under 170 lbs.


Unlike this handsome chap who is obviously over 170 and with GREAT hair...

----------


## The XL

I actually have a similar body type to him, no joke.

----------


## Guest

> I actually have a similar body type to him, no joke.


'Sup.  If we can only get him to grow his hair out...

----------

The XL (03-02-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> www.theberry.com does
> 
> *Shirtless friday (30 photos)*
> 
> Wow...I used to hate baseball...
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Thinking he might be pitching for the other team, tho  <=get it?  Pitching for the other team?  LOLOLOLOLOL
> ...


You didn't happen to notice the 2nd picture is CGI?

----------


## Guest

> You didn't happen to notice the 2nd picture is CGI?


The tears of joy made my eyesight too blurry to notice something like that.

----------


## Network

That's right, ladies, it's Free Dem Titties (FDT) Saturday.

----------

The XL (03-02-2013),usfan (03-03-2013)

----------


## Guest

Trinnitys gonna shit  :Big Grin:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

What a cute belly button!

----------

Network (03-02-2013),usfan (03-03-2013)

----------


## Network

> Trinnitys gonna shit



I clicked the thread and saw a lot of titties.  What the deal?

----------


## Guest

> I clicked the thread and saw a lot of titties.  What the deal?


No big deal   :Big Grin:   I see titties every day.

Nice belly button.

----------


## Network

> No big deal    I see titties every day.
> 
> Nice belly button.



The differences are funny. A girl in the shape of those guys would be repulsive (to me).  I like em soft....to a certain degree.

----------


## The XL

Dayum.

----------


## Network

> Dayum.



Should I take it to EXTRAordinary levels to prove the man vs. woman public boob point, or is it controversial enough that my one picture will cause a stir?  

Remember, Christians, Adam and Eve were happy nudists until Satan made them ashamed.....i think...or something like that.  lmao

----------


## Guest

> The differences are funny. A girl in the shape of those guys would be repulsive (to me).  I like em soft....to a certain degree.


Eh, give me a good lanky bearded type with good hair and in a band any day of the week.

----------


## Guest

> Should I take it to EXTRAordinary levels to prove the man vs. woman public boob point, or is it controversial enough that my one picture will cause a stir?  
> 
> Remember, Christians, Adam and Eve were happy nudists until Satan made them ashamed.....i think...or something like that.  lmao


SMDT gives a good skyclad argument.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Should I take it to EXTRAordinary levels to prove the man vs. woman public boob point, or is it controversial enough that my one picture will cause a stir?  
> 
> Remember, Christians, Adam and Eve were happy nudists until Satan made them ashamed.....i think...or something like that.  lmao


What Christians are you preaching to?  I believe strongly in the dignity and beauty of the human body as many Christians do.  There are prudes among Christians, but they exist in every faith, especially Islam.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> Trinnitys gonna shit


*I'll allow it, but it needs to be a rare occurrence. 
Don't push the limits of decency, folks.*

----------



----------


## usfan

What?  You mean you don't want to morph into one of the first political porn sites?  You should be cutting edge, Trin.. this will be the wave of the future.  Porn with politics.. they have always mixed, like power & sex.   :Smile:

----------


## Trinnity

I didn't say I don't want to. But we're gonna keep it decent here. K?

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Gannicus is SO hot. I want me sommadat.

----------


## Guest

@Trinnity,

I knew you liked the long haired ones, so I threw some in.   :Wink:

----------


## Trinnity

Oh yeah...the long hair. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

But I'll take Rick too. In fact I dreamed about him last night - not kidding.

----------


## Guest

I have dreams of a handsome guy, too.  Wakes me up every night at 3 am or so to see if he's there.   :Frown:

----------


## Trinnity

Oh and this guy from "Hell on Wheels"

Anson Mount

----------



----------


## Guest

He's cute...I'll still take this guy:








Dude has great hair.

----------

Trinnity (03-03-2013)

----------


## The XL

Some naughty chicks up in hurrrr'

----------



----------


## Irascible Crusader

> *I'll allow it, but it needs to be a rare occurrence. 
> Don't push the limits of decency, folks.*


 @Trinnity
There's a perfectly reasonable middle ground. You could allow tasteful nudity but not pornography.  One is a celebration of the human body, the other a perversion of it.

----------

Trinnity (03-03-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity
> There's a perfectly reasonable middle ground. You could allow tasteful nudity but not pornography.  One is a celebration of the human body, the other a perversion of it.


Yeah, just don't overdo it folks.

----------

